# XBOX 360 wont connect to a network?!



## kseh (Nov 30, 2008)

:4-dontkno I really really need help with this:

I have a desktop computer on my room with Windows Vista thats connected to the internet through a wireless USB adapter and ive been trying to connect my xbox 360 to xbox live through an ethernet cable between my 360 and my computer then what i did was go to wireless connection and share the wireless connection so it would the internet connection but when i plug in the ethernet cable it says Identifying.... and then it says Local Area connection- Local Only with Limited Conectivity how can i fix this??? and connect my 360 to xbox live?? :sigh: help will be *GREATLY* appreciated

Here are some pics:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

an Xbox 360 connecting to the internet only works if its directly connected to the router or wireless connected

you'll need this
xbox 360 wireless adaptar
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103016


----------

